# Dog Show in Buffalo - Questions



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I was wondering. Since Yukon is six years old and not titled can I actually show him in Buffalo? With the SV he would definitely need a title since he's older than two years old. 

I talked to mom and she said "Even with the papers and AKC registration you can't show him because he has no title and he's older than two."

She also asked if we wouldn't need proof for his ear, since half his ear is missing. Does that matter with the AKC? Do I need proof that it's not genetically and that he lost it as a young dog?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you talking obedience, conformation,agility?
In conformation, age does not matter as long as he is intact and registered. But, the ear could be a problem, some judges will look at it as a "badge of honor" and let it go, others will disqualify him.One of the leading Siberian Huskies in the country years ago lost the tip of his ear fence fighting. After that, even though the dog was a Champion and has won numerous best in shows, smoe judges dumped him. Then the dog was awarded Best in Show at Westminster.
In Obedience, agility, Rally, he can be neutered, the ear will probably not be questioned but would not hurt to have something from the vet in case it is questioned, and he can compete for performance titles as long as he is registered with AKC. Age does not matter at all, and having titles is not required, just make sure he is entered in the correct class.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

If the show is a WDA or USA conformation show, you generally won't be able to show him since he is untitled. Some shows will offer an "Adult Untitled" class but the rating is not "official." You get a show card, but it's not recognized in Germany since it's not a class they offer. 

Before showing him, I believe you'll need to register him with either USA or WDA. 

I'm not sure how they'd handle the ear thing since his tattoo is on the registration papers...I don't know how they'd handle the issue but you'd probably have to microchip him...they do require permanent ID. You could e-mail USA or WDA to ask what to do about that. They are usually pretty good about getting back to e-mails.

If you're talking about AKC showing, they don't require any titles. You will need to register him with the AKC which takes quite a while to get back. And you need a paper from the SV in Germany that certifies you own the dog...you send that in with the foreign dog registration form, his SV papers, and pictures of him from the front and side.


----------

